
Ask HN: Anyone ever program on their phone? - vfxGer
I don&#x27;t mean program for your phone but writing scripts on your android or iOS device. Can you recommend any good apps to do this?
======
nfriedly
I've used the GitHub web editor a few times. It's painful, but gets the job
done for quick fixes.

I've also tried out TouchQuode a while back and talked to the author a bit -
it was a nicer editor even then, but it didn't integrate with git at the time,
so I didn't use it much.
[http://www.touchqode.com/](http://www.touchqode.com/)

------
dhruvkar
Pythonista for iOS.

Just downloaded it. Can write scripts for your phone ON your phone. Includes
libraries to for ios.

------
MikeTV
Someone had written a C# interpreter for Windows Mobile 5. I used that
occasionally to noodle on algorithm ideas or brute-force math problems.

